# Advice on Air Compressor



## bloomi (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

I've been given a makita AC1350 air compressor, which at this point in time I plan to use for inflating tyres, with a blowgun, paint sprayer and impact wrench. 

My two queries are with air hoses and oil. Firstly with the air hoses there seems to be several different types of connectors, and I am unsure which type I have. With regards to oil it says it is an oilless compressor, however there is a small reservoir underneath the regulator. What is this used for and what type of oil should I use?

I have attached pictures if that helps at all.

Many thanks in advance for helping a confused air newbie.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Water trap.


----------



## bloomi (Oct 21, 2011)

Am I to understand from your response that you are saying that the reservoir underneath the regulator is a water trap? If so I am confused since it says in the manual to put oil in there.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree with Hilton; sure looks like a water trap. Maybe some of the members that use auto oilers could shed some light? Personally, for the few seconds it takes I'll oil my air tools manually...then I _know_ it's done. If I can't remember to do it I probably shouldn't be using them... 
Re spray painting: you don't want oil _or_ water in your hoses!
Once they're contaminated you'll have a difficult time flushing them through.
Enjoy the new tool, Benjamin,
-Dan


----------



## bloomi (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, that makes sense. Does anyone know what size and type of hose connector it uses? It looks about 1/4" and the parts diagram (attached, 240v version page 2) says it's a quick coupler, however I'm still unsure exactly what I need to get.


----------



## bloomi (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to attach diagram.


----------



## Baldric (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi,it is an oiler,it is in the system to lubricate air tools,seeing as you have an oiless compressor (no oil carry over) ideal for spray painting,however, you still need a water trap, put it at the lowest point in your airline system. as regards to your air fittings, just standadise them,so all tools and lines match up.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob; hopefully you meant _not_ ideal for spray painting?
I can't see why Makita would factory install an oiler but not a water trap. Makes absolutely no sense. That'd be a deal breaker for me, if I was shopping for a new compressor...and from the label in the pic, it looks like a pretty decent unit.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are 4 different kinds of connectors that I know of, none of which are interchangeable. Most auto parts stores carry them as well as industrial supply stores. See if you can find a name on the quick connect or if you have one male end that fits in it, take it to the store with you and buy more. The auto oiler added to the system is not good for painting as stated. Once you use it with a hose it could take a while before that hose could be used for painting. Unless you are using an air tool for hours at a time you only need to squirt a few drops of air tool oil into the inlet of the tool. The one tool I added an oiler onto was an air nailer, as they can work all day, but I added it at the nailer rather than have oil go through the entire hose.


----------



## Baldric (Aug 5, 2012)

My humble apoligies, I have just looked at the polycarbonate bowl underneath the presure regulator, it has a drain on it! therefore it is a water trap.

An oiless compressor would normally have teflon piston rings, so there is no oil in the crancase to (passover) Ideal for spray painting!
If you have a lubricator, use a designated hose, just for air tools.
make sure any fittings you purchase are at least one quater inch ,inside diameter,
so you won't have a preasure drop. regards Bob


----------

